
1.4B identity leak story incoming Monday morning - robin_reala
https://twitter.com/VickerySec/status/837795748309655552
======
dewyatt
[https://mackeeper.com/blog/post/339-spammergate-the-fall-
of-...](https://mackeeper.com/blog/post/339-spammergate-the-fall-of-an-empire)

------
robin_reala
Teaser screenshot:
[https://twitter.com/VickerySec/status/837850802731409408](https://twitter.com/VickerySec/status/837850802731409408)

